# Great Crappie Site



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Everything you'd ever want or need pertaing to crappie fishing. Here's the link...

crappiestuff.com


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL..carl..i like that...
we don't take no carp from anyone..


----------



## Backlash (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Big Daddy--that's a great site.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Glad you found it for us...Thanks


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Carl Nice Site! I'm gonna get one of those buckets....wanna half 2 of them?

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure. I'll split the order with ya.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Cool! I will order them Friday and you can pay when I get them.

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------

